# "Bo-Bak" 330 liters



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

About 3 months ago I started a new tank together with my colleague. It's placed in the store were we work.
We build everything together on our own. The stand, aqua, hood etc etc
We work in a rental company that is called Bo-rent. That's why it's called Bo-bak. Bak means Tank in dutch 

Tank: 120x55x50
DIY co2 2 x 1 liter. 
Eheim 2217 1000l/h
Daily add's; KNO3, Kh2po4, flourish excel and Profito ( sort of ada step 3)
Lights: 4 x 54W T5. 1 x 3000K, 2 x 4000K, 1 x 6500K

Here's a picture I made yesterday.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful aquascape! That's amazing that you built it all yourselves. So, I guess customers come in and stare at it for hours...

-Dave


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wonderful!!!
Very very nice!!!

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx Dave and Francisco.

Here some pics from beginning till end of the buildingprocess.


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

I think if you change the 2 x 4000K to 2 X 1000k, then it will be look a lot better.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

MiKlo said:


>


Whats wrong with the colors??


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

nothing is wrong with the colors its a matter of your own person taste. 

he was just suggesting a different approach


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I know, but I thought that he wanted to say that the growth maybe would be better with other bulbs.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> So, I guess customers come in and stare at it for hours...


And the workers too 

Hey, this is a very beautiful tank. 
Judging by your Tank of the yr tank (the moss ball) and this one... I think you must really enjoy trimming  This tank will be very nice when its all full. Good job!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

the growth prob would be better with 65k bulbs


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> the growth prob would be better with 65k bulbs


+1, althought "better" growth in this case will mean major prunning  But still, I think what n4y28r meant is that with 6500K the tank will look brighter. Because right now it looks a little dim.

I prefer the dimmer colors though. Specially in this case, where you can still see all the color contrasts without being overwhelmed with light. Most high-tech tanks we are used to seeing look super bright, so maybe right now its just a matter of it looking a little bit "unfamiliar" because it is dimmer than we're used to...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

+1 for unfamaliar . i do like bright tanks. but whatever suits your taste


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I love that you framed such a colorful tank with white and the red base -- one of those set-ups that looks so great in closeups or far away in the room. Subscribed -- please keep us updated!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

At the time I took this picture the 2 6500K bulbs didn't burn.
I'll take a picture to see it with the 6500K bulbs on 

Thnx for the comments


----------

